# "He Shu" Rubik's Cube?



## Fishcake (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, today I went to a mall to look DS 222, for replacing my bad painted DS 333. I was checking out the 222 DS cubes (with packaging) when I saw another DS (without packaging, just wrapped with plastic). I decided to buy that one because it was way more cheaper (like half the price of the packaged DS 222). Well, I thought it was a DS, because I saw some youtube videos about DS and they were all just plastic wrapped. But after unwrapping the cube, and taking a closer look, it's not DianSheng!! The brand was "He Shu", and suprisingly, it has the same logo as DS, which why I was tricked into thinking it was a DS, because even the way its packaged looks like DS (you know, with the little "how to solve" booklet).

About the cube, it has weird looking edges and corners (not like the DS). They have a groove on them. I don't know how to say it. If I have the chance to take pictures, I will post them here. But the centers look like of Type A III (based on this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659). I think even the screws are. It came with stickers, which is the best part of the cube (for me). They feel so nice because they're textured. However, the color scheme is wrong (red and orange not in the correct place), and white stickers are replaced with black ones (I don't think that's wrong, but I'm not used to it). The cube is already lubricated (because its inside was kind of oily), but I don't know with what. The turning speed is okay, it can't cut corners, and it locks up frequently. But I haven't tried adjusting its tension yet (because I don't have a screwdriver right now). Maybe it'll get better. Hopefully.

So, has anyone ever came across with this cube? Is it a DS knockoff or something, because that explains why it has the same logo as DS.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 26, 2009)

Yea pictures would be nice.


----------



## Fishcake (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## GermanCube (Jun 26, 2009)

Type A III has different corner pieces, I think.
Never saw one of these cubes before, but the little instruction paper really looks similar to the DianSheng brand!

alex


----------



## Stefan (Jun 26, 2009)

That is *not* the same logo as Dian Sheng's. Theirs is a 5x5 just without the corners.


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Jun 26, 2009)

That cube is a fake DS i think. There are also many types look the same as it. In Viet Nam we see them quite a lot. These cubes are really cheap too about 2$


----------



## Fishcake (Jun 26, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> That is *not* the same logo as Dian Sheng's. Theirs is a 5x5 just without the corners.



I just realized that. But still, they look really similar. Check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ookiv8gy-5M. That's exactly how it was packaged. Plastic wrapped with the instruction paper. The only difference is that the plastic doesn't have those chinese writings on them, like in the video. Anyone can be fooled into thinking its a DS. I know I was fooled. 

Here's some update on the cube. I tried loosening the screws. It turns a bit faster, but not as fast as my lubed DS 333. However, it still locks up a lot. But I'm not sure if the cube is properly lubed (with the recommended kind of lubricants). Too bad I left my silicon lubricant in my university hostel, and I don't want to waste money and buy a new one. So the cube will stay as it is until I get my lubricant back.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 26, 2009)

Fishcake said:


> Check out this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ookiv8gy-5M. That's exactly how it was packaged.


Oh right, not just the logo looks similar but the booklet as well. Funny they're now cloning clones.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, I think I saw a similar thread about clones of Dianshengs on Twistypuzzles, and how Dianshengs are clones of Edisons.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow that is one messed up cube.



StefanPochmann said:


> Funny they're now cloning clones.


Yea, but they're not sticking to the blueprints at all...


----------



## Fishcake (Jun 27, 2009)

Damn, no wonder the cube was way cheaper than the DS I was about to buy (DS 222). I should have checked properly. I don't really think lubing it properly will increase its performance, considering the fact that the corners and edges are weird. But I hope it will. But for a clone of clone, it has very good stickers. I actually bought the cube because of the stickers. I know I shouldn't have, but I don't have access to good stickers here. I've been looking for adhesive vinyl for quite some time. And I don't really think buying from CubeSmith is a good idea because of the shipping cost. So good stickers are really hard to turn down.


----------

